# leather sofa dogs



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

I am buying new furniture looking at leather i have never had it before and i am wondering how it will hold up to the dogs. Mine dont dig or chew but they lay on it a lot. Fabric has not held up very well. thanks cindy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have leather - and it seems to be holding up nicely - they leather changes "colors" over time, but nothing normal wear and tear wouldn't do.

FOM


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Leather has held up the best for us. Dark colors are probably a good idea :idea:


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got leather also, and love it. One thing to look for is anodized leather, which means the dye goes all the way through instead of just the surface. The scratches won't show as much (if you even get many scratches).


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The thicker the leather surface, the less likely a dog's toenails will puncture it. YOu might inquire about the thickness.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Leather couches are the best! It is worth it to spend a little more for a quality leather. The cheap stuff will show more scratches and is more likely to tear. Also, there are a bunch of texture types. The sueded stuff and the really smooth shiny stuff will show scratches more. The couch I has that held up the best had a slightly pre-worn look to it. I don't know the name in leather terms sorry. But, this stuff was great as scuffs and small scratches blended in and were not noticable at all. I would also ante up for the treatment that makes cleaning the leather easier too.

Latisha


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

LEATHER IS GOOD!!! But without leather is good, too. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Dan Rice


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

ditto on above.

Also, it is typically very easy to vaccum up the hair from leather - unlike a lot of fabrics that sometimes keep the hair stuck to them like glue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

Leather is perfect for dogs. But as someone already said...get a tough leather, and "distressed" is the best of all. The really soft, poofy kind will not hold up.

Fabric often holds dog hair, but really holds doggie smells...bleh. Leather is easy to clean, and doesn't hold the odors.

We have 12 dogs...and ALL leather in our Family Room. Other than a gnawed corner (puppy), it's held up for 9 years, and still looks (and smells) good!


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

ditto...leather is awesome, much better than the fabric we had...


----------

